# CityBike Marathon München am 12. April 2013



## MucPaul (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo

am 12. April findet in München der CityBike Marathon statt.

Ich habe mir das mal auf Google Earth angeschaut und es sieht für mich machbar aus. Daher denke ich daran, vielleicht einmal an so einem organisierten Event teilzunehmen. Nur so aus Spaß an der Freude.

Macht da sonst noch jemand bei dem Marathon mit?


----------



## floatwork (26. Januar 2013)

wo findet man da denn die strecke? habs zwar auf der website gefunden, kann man aber leider nicht anklicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Januar 2013)

Korrektur: Event findet am 14. April statt!!! Ich bin DABEI!


----------



## MucPaul (29. Januar 2013)

floatwork schrieb:


> wo findet man da denn die strecke? habs zwar auf der website gefunden, kann man aber leider nicht anklicken.



Wenn Du nach unten scrollst, stehen da die Streckenbereiche. Wenn Du sie anklickst, öffnet sich (leider) ein PDF Plan.

Ich habe die alle geöffnet und per Hand die Strecke in Google Earth rein, das dann exportiert und in Android Oruxmaps importiert, damit ich es auf dem Navi habe. Das meiste der Strecke kenn ich zwar schon, aber ich war noch nie auf einem richtigen Event als Teilnehmer. Das stelle ich mir ganz spaßig vor.

Stimmt: 14.04.2013 als Termin


----------



## floatwork (29. Januar 2013)

ah okay 

was kann man denn zur strecke sagen? einfach oder eher anspruchsvoller? auch im hinblick auf die fahrtechnik?

danke


----------



## naishy (29. Januar 2013)

Einfach- brettal eben, kleiner Buckl an der AllianzArena und im Olypark. Fahrtechnik wird nicht benötigt.


----------



## Rockwood (30. Januar 2013)

Kann denn schon irgendwer etwas über das Niveau der Teilnehmer in den Vorjahren sagen? Klar, ein paar "Verrückte" sind immer dabei, doch ist dies nicht mein Anspruch. Halbwegs mitrollen möchte man aber trotzdem.
Welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird denn in etwa gefahren?
Ich bin noch nie bei einem Marathon dabei gewesen und so frühzeitig im Jahr weiß man erst recht nicht, wie der eigene Leistungsstand ist.
Wäre irgendwie nicht lustig in´s Ziel zu kommen, wenn sämtliche Zelte schon wieder abgebaut sind.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Bert,
dann lass uns einfach zusammen fahren, für mich wird es auch das 1. Mal sein!!!

Die Besten aus dem Vorjahr hatten einen 38 Durchschnitt!!! Aber langsamer geht ja bekanntlich immer!!!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Rockwood (30. Januar 2013)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Hallo Bert,
> dann lass uns einfach zusammen fahren...


Hallo Tobi,
schwer vorstellbar, dass Du das wirklich willst! 
Einen 38er Durchschnitt schaff ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit dem Auto. 
Ich rechne mit einem Schnitt von 25 und da sollte es nicht zu lang zu steil sein.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Januar 2013)

25km/h im Schnitt sind durchaus machbar. Hab mir die Streckenabschnitte angeschaut und die einzigen Steigungen die ich gefunden hab sind die im Olympiapark. That´s it! 

Soll ja Spaß machen


----------



## Rockwood (30. Januar 2013)

Schon klar, dass 25km/h machbar sind. Die Frage ist doch aber, wo fährt man mit dieser Geschwindigkeit im Feld herum?
Spass würde es mir nur machen, wenn ich halbwegs "mitschwimmen" kann.
Trotz meines fortgeschrittenen Alters ist doch noch ein gewisser Rest an Ehrgeiz vorhanden. Zumindest soviel, dass man sich nicht blamieren mag oder einen Defekt vortäuschen muß. 
Vielleicht fahr ich mal zu einem von den Treffen am Marathontor, die auf der Webseite erwähnt werden. 

Also grundsätzlich ist die Bereitschaft zur Teilnahme schon mal vorhanden.
Schauen wir mal, ab wann die Radsaison hier bei uns wirklich losgeht und wie es dann rollt.  Aktuell hab ich da noch keinen Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (31. Januar 2013)

Ich habe gestern gesehen, dass die 2013er Strecke mehr oder weniger identisch ist zur 2012er Strecke.
Ich habe das ganze mal in google eingepinselt, aber sie ist auch allgemein schon fertig verfügbar mit Details: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.113270.html 
zumr runterladen.

38km/h schaffe ich nicht. Aber 25-30km/h sollten drin sein. Ich muss nur noch ein Rad auftreiben.
Die einzigen Hügel sind der Schuttberg an der Arena und der Olympiaberg. Der Rest ist topfeben, München halt...

Interessant wäre es gewesen, das ganz mal auf die Isartrails nach Schäftlarn zu verlagern.
Aber da hätten viele "Naturschützer" einen Herzinfarkt bei der Nachricht bekommen. Das wollte man wohl vermeiden.


----------



## basti138 (3. Februar 2013)

Bin kurz davor mich anzumelden.
25 Schnitt ist auch mein Ziel. Dabeisein
Ich seh das auch unverkrampft - fahr wahrscheinlich mim 20 jahre alten Starr MTB. Hätte kein Problem letzter zu werden - aber dagegen werd ich was tun

Kenne zwei leute, die letztes Jahr dabeiwaren. Das Feld soll sehr breitgefächert sein. 

Es gibt ja wie ich meine zwei Distanzen. Einmal ca 79km und ca 60km.
Die 60km biegen am Poschinger Weiher links über die Isar richtung Freisinger Landstraße ab nahe Dirnismaning.
Und da werd ich auch dabei sein 60km ist ne schöne Distanz.
Schon elleine den Mounty Stinko hochzukurbeln zieht sich.

Die anderen fahren an der Isar weiter bis Höhe Dietersheim


Wo wird jetzt denn eigentlich gestartet? Ölympiagelände/Ackermannstr, oder an der Isar.
Es gibt zwei GPS Karten und zwei verschiedene Startpunkte.
Startpunkt Startpunkt, oder Startpunkt Zeitmessung?

Bin fast alle Teile der Strecke schon mal gefahren, nur noch nicht in einem Stück.
Technik ist wirklich 0 Anspruch.
Nur Ausdauer. Geht problemlos min Starrbike auch.


----------



## naishy (3. Februar 2013)

Start Olympiagelände, dann hinter Polizei (neutralisiert) zu Isar. Ab da ist dann die Zeitnahme.


----------



## basti138 (3. Februar 2013)

Ah...
Geht ja dann die Elisabethstrasse runter.
Ist ne schöne Aufwärmphase.

Hab noch nie an sowas teilgenommen


----------



## naishy (3. Februar 2013)

Is an sich ne recht schöne Veranstaltung. War 2010 das letztemal dabei.


----------



## MasterMito (4. Februar 2013)

Ich war letztes Jahr dabei.  Das Beste war das Buffet zum Schluss. Das war wirklich mehr als gut. Die Distanz/Strecke selber ist unspektulär. Ich habe mit relativ wenig Training und krank davor einen 26er Schnitt geschafft ohne mich zu Tode zu quälen. 
Für ein erstes Event um Rennluft zu schnuppern oder um in die Sason zu starten ist das garantiert das richtige Event.
Und das Feld ist wirklich sehr gut gemischt. 
Von der Orgaseite her, OK. Nur sind letztes Jahr ein paar(wohl eher hunderte) am Mount Stinky falsch abgebogen und kamen dann keine Ahnung wie unten wieder raus.
Die 2 Berge kann man rugih volle Kanone hochballern, danach ist genügend Zeit zum regenieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich quäle mich momentan im ersten Gang 22/28 da rauf also jedenfalls das letzte Stück. Die Wege gehen eh wieder alle zusammen und einmal aussenrum halt
Es wird glaub ich von der Freisiger her raufgefahren - den Pflasterweg.
Der ist rutschig ohne Ende, da werden einige ins Gebüsch abbiegen

Wie siehts eigentlich mit nem Trinkrucksack aus? Hat fast keiner laut Fotos vom letzten jahr. 
Wie viel zu Trinken soll man mitnehmen? Zwei Mal 600ml?

Reifen hätt ich zwei Racing Ralphs eh im Keller liegen, die werden es tun denke ich. (Weil sonst fahre ich nur AM und Albert oder Hans)

Ist das aber echt so wie auf den Foros, nur Carbon am Start


----------



## MasterMito (4. Februar 2013)

Freisinger Richtung ist korrekt. Dann machste den U-Turn das Kopfsteinpflaster hoch und dann bei der Abzweigung unterm Windrad geradeaus statt zum Windrad hoch. Alles recht easy eigentlich und bin auch nicht der Überbiker. 

Ich bin mit 2x 600 gefahren, was aber eher einmal zuviel war. Einmal reicht und dann die Auffüllstation in Unterschleißheim nutzen. Damit sollte man locker durchkommen. 

Auf dem Pflaster hat es wohl einige auf die Schnauze gehauen, hatte mit RaRa allerdings keine Probleme.

Ich bin mitm Alu-HT gestartet, mehr hab ich nicht.

Besonders lustig ist die Starteinteilung. Wer zuerst anmeldet fährt zuerst. Somit steht man irgendwann wann mal im weg rum, wenn die Pro's von hinten kommen.


----------



## naishy (4. Februar 2013)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Von der Orgaseite her, OK. Nur sind letztes Jahr ein paar(wohl eher hunderte) am Mount Stinky falsch abgebogen und kamen dann keine Ahnung wie unten wieder raus.



Nicht nur letztes Jahr.


----------



## naishy (4. Februar 2013)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ich quäle mich momentan im ersten Gang 22/28 da rauf also jedenfalls das letzte Stück. Die Wege gehen eh wieder alle zusammen und einmal aussenrum halt
> Es wird glaub ich von der Freisiger her raufgefahren - den Pflasterweg.
> Der ist rutschig ohne Ende, da werden einige ins Gebüsch abbiegen
> 
> ...




Bin immer mit Alu / HT unterwegs reicht vollkommen, bin bis jetzt überall durch-, rauf- und runtergekommen, fahr ja nicht um den Sieg.
Reifen immer NN und RR, egal welcher Untergrund, welches Wetter und Rennen.
2 x 600 haben bei mir gereicht, habe an der Verpflegung beim Vorbeifahern jedoch noch nen kleinen Schluck abgegriffen.


----------



## wolflars (17. April 2013)

nachdem in den letzten Jahren kleinere und größere Mängel bei der Orga des CBM aufgetreten sind, habe ich auch für 2013 Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der offiziellen Ergebnissen.

Folgende Email blieb bisher von SOG-Events unbeantwortet:

Hallo Sog-Events,

als Starter  (Nr.285) des vergangenen CBMs habe ich begründete Zweifel an der Integrität der Ergebnisse.

Folgende 4 Indizien sprechen für eine Verifizierung durch Vergleiche mit den Zeitstempel der Sportograf Bilder.
*Indiz 1:* Am Tag der Veranstaltung war ich laut inoffizieller Liste am Aushang auf Platz 14 Gesamt der 60km Distanz. Nach offiziellem Ergebnis bei My-Race-Results nun Platz 25 Männer.
*Indiz 2:* Laut ihrer Webseite sind  technischen Problemen ursächlich für die  Verzögerung der Ergebnis-Veröffentlichung.
*Indiz 3:* Kommentare bei My-Race-Results zeigen, das Fahrer anstatt auf 80km auf der 60km Distanz gewertet wurden, dies dann nachträglich jedoch noch abgeändert wurde.
*Indiz 4:* Der mit mir gemeinsam fahrende und kurz vor mir ins Ziel gekommene sowie bei den Junioren gewertete Startrt Nr.411 hatte bei der Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse eine utopische Fahrzeit, die berechtigterweise geändert wurde. 

Bzgl. Indiz 1 - der Veränderung inoffizieller Ergebnisse: Es ist verständlich,  das Verschiebungen durch Starter des 2. Blocks zu Stande kommen, die vermutlich später als ich die Kennedy Brücke passierten und somit in der Gesamtzeit kürzer fahren können ohne mich zu überholen. Soweit sicher auch geschehen und erklärbar. Wenn man jedoch die Zeitstempel von Sportograf mit den Ergebnis als Zeitreferenz betrachtet, gibt es dort für einige Fahrer klare Abweichungen im Minutenbereich.

Folgende Fragen bleiben zu beantworten:
· Indiz1 Wie erklären Sie sich diese Abweichungen? 
· Indiz2 Welche technischen Probleme waren für die Verschiebung der Veröffentlichung verantwortlich?
· Indiz3-4 Woher kommen die nun offizielle Zeiten der nachträglich geänderten Fahrer?

Ich glaube es muss nicht erwähnt werden, dass eine integre Zeitnahme im Sinne der sportlichen Fairness von allen CBM Teilnehmern erwartet werden kann. 

Mit bitte um umfassende Aufklärung verbleibe ich 
mit freundlichen Grüßen
...

Exemplarische Abweichungen der offiziellen Ergebnisse bei My-Race-Results zu Zeitstempel von Sportograf Bildern bei 60km Strecke Wertung Männer:
Platz 21 / Startnr 706 Abweichung >26min
Platz 23 / Startnr 702 Abweichung >6min
Platz 24 / Startnr 792 Abweichung >2min
Platz 26 / Startnr 637 Abweichung >2min
Platz 26 / Startnr 637 Abweichung >2min


----------



## Rockwood (17. April 2013)

Na wenigstens tauchst Du überhaupt in der Ergebnisliste auf!
Ich kann weder meinen Namen, noch die Startnummer finden, obwohl ich dabei war .
Mir ist es egal, weil ich das Ganze als eine rein persönliche Herausforderung gesehen habe.
Irgendwie fragwürdig ist es trotzdem.


----------



## wolflars (17. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mittlerweile hat sich die Orga vom CBM bei mir telefonisch gemeldet und bestätigt, dass es partiell zu Problemen mit der Zeitnahme durch technische Störungen gab. 

Ein Trost: Hinweisen auf Unklarheiten wird nun mittels den Sportograf Zeitstempeln nachgegangen.

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## Rockwood (17. April 2013)

wolflars schrieb:


> Ein Trost: Hinweisen auf Unklarheiten wird nun mittels den Sportograf Zeitstempeln nachgegangen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Lars


Wie kommt man eigentlich an Fotos der Fotografen?


----------



## waterboyro (17. April 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich an Fotos der Fotografen?


http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/1929


----------



## Rockwood (17. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

